# Audi TT Mk2 Light Bulb List



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is right out of my 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster owners manual (in German) but should provide some help for people trying to find the right replacement bulbs. Remember not to touch bulbs with your bare fingers as the oil from your skin can cause a "hot spot" and the bulb may not last as long.

Double check your owners manual since US, UK and European vehicles may not be all the same. When all else fails, remove the light assembly, remove the bulb and read the ID on the bulb itself. Also, when you buy the bulbs at the store, be sure to check the P21W label carefully. There is a double filament version called "P21/W5" which is not suitable for the TT.

All the tools you need are in the tool kit; screwdriver handle to remove the rear light assembly, Phillips screwdriver to disassemble the rear light assembly and the 12" double-ended torx driver to remove the front light assembly.

For those with Halogen bulbs, this post may prove helpful when it comes to picking the right replacement bulb -








FAQ - Shedding Some Light on Halogen Bulbs, Xenons and LEDs


For those of you who many not be familiar with the name Daniel Stern , he is an automotive headlight expert out of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. In this discussion he was kind enough to share his expertise on the topic of the best Halogen bulbs for Mk2 TT headlights and some of the issues...




www.ttforum.co.uk





NOTE - The 3rd brake light does not have replaceable LEDs, you'll have to replace the entire assembly. Here's a YouTube link for a DIY replacement - 




*LED Daylight Running Lights - *

For anyone who wants to replace their Daylight Running Light (DRL) from OEM P21W to an LED, follow this link -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=8424218

*Earth Ground Solution - *

If you keep getting a tail light warning on the DIS, and replacing the bulb doesn't solver the problem, you may need to install and extra ground (earth) wire. Pretty easy DIY which you can follow here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6#p8866786

*Bulb replacement "how to" video links - *

*Headlight Assembly* https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008 ... king_light
*Rear Light Assembly* https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008 ... tail_light
*Front Foglamp* https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008 ... ts/foglamp

*Light Bulb List - *

*• FRONT LIGHT ASSEMBLY - With Bi-Xenon*
Daylight Running Light (*P21W*)
Xenon GDL (*D1S*)
Turn Indicator (*H21W*)
Outside Marker (*H6W*)

*• FRONT LIGHT ASSEMBLY - Halogen*
Dimmed Headlights (Halogen) 55W (*H7*)
(Halogen) 55W (*H7*)
Parking Light, with Halogen headlight, 5W (*H5W*)
Parking Light, with BiXenon headlight, 6W (*H6W*)
Turn Indicator 21W (*H21W*)

*• REAR LIGHT ASSEMBLY -*
Brake light, Rear Light (*P21W*)
Reverse light & Turn Indicator (*W16W*) "Glass socket"

*• FOG LIGHTS -*
Fog Light, Front 55W (*H11*)
Fog Light, Rear (*H21W*)

*• LICENSE PLATE LIGHT -*
License Plate Light (*C5W*)

*CANBUS Fault Scan*

If you run a VCDS or OBD device scan, you may see something like this. To create this fault, I disconnected the entire left tail light to create the DIS faults and then scanned it with an OBDeleven -

09 Central Electrics

System description: Bordnetz-SG H46
Software number: 8P0907279H
Software version: 1802
Hardware number: 8P0907279H
Hardware version: 063
Serial number: 00000006498723
Long coding: 09048E8380141C0003180001180000000049EE075A260802

Subsystems:
System description: Wischer AU354 H05
Software number: 8J1955119
Software version: 0060
Coding: 0064784

Trouble codes:
03098 - Left rear turn signals Electrical error in circuit
00987 - Left brake light bulb Electrical error in circuit
00984 - Left Tail Light Lamp Electrical error in circuit
01518 - Left back-up light bulb Electrical error in circuit
03098 - Left rear turn signals Electrical error in circuit









































*Typical DIS bulb failure message - *


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Another very useful post SJP.
Well done on putting the correct subject line in for the meta search.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes - many thanks. I've bookmarked the page.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I only just noticed this while swapping out my rear light assembly bulbs, but Audi actually had the smarts to stamp the bulb type into the metal.


----------



## AY61NN (Aug 25, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This is right out of my 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster owners manual (in German) but should provide some help for people trying to find the right replacement bulbs. Remember not to touch bulbs with your bare fingers as the oil from your skin can cause a "hot spot" and the bulb may not last as long.
> 
> Double check your owners manual since US, UK and European vehicles may not be all the same. When all else fails, remove the light assembly, remove the bulb and read the ID on the bulb itself. Also, when you buy the bulbs at the store, be sure to check the P21W label carefully. There is a double filament version called "P21/W5" which is not suitable for the TT.
> 
> ...


Hi Swiss, I think you did the rear camera install. I have received my camera today, the issue I have is, I have a 2013 TTS, so I have white led licence plate lights already, the camera is for the pre facelift model, I.E. bulb holder as opposed to a concealed unit.

If I purchase led C5W bulbs will this give off an error?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No idea. Sorry. All you can do it plug it in and see how it works out. :?


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Changed my rear indicator bulbs to led , thought the front would be the same, , never mind spare for the rear need to order pair led for the front now the rear is a much crisper blink and brighter


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

My front side turn indicators: 



My rear side turn indicators:


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

tomasfuk said:


> My front side turn indicators:
> 
> 
> 
> My rear side turn indicators:


Do you have a link to get the front LED indicators? I have front LED's but they're not as bright as yours.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32860238208.html
I replaced those H21W/BAY9s bulbs with those LEDs linked above, options yellow+BAY9s.
I removed the parking light bulbs H6W/BAX9s (connected resistors 47Ω/25W instead) and installed again those LEDs linked above, now with options yellow+BAX9s. Connected them in parallel with those first ones LEDs.
The wiring change has been made by using a short extension cable inserted between the car wiring and the lamp.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9205931

P.S. it was difficult to push those BAX9s bulbs in. I had to reduce the bulb Al frame diameter slightly, approx. by 0,1 mm.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

tomasfuk said:


> My front side turn indicators:
> 
> 
> 
> My rear side turn indicators:


This is very clever for the rear! It almost looks like sequential turning signals. How did you manage this? Guessing one blub is LED and the other halogen?


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

chriscapon said:


> Guessing one blub is LED and the other halogen?


Yes, sir


----------

